# كم سيخ بالطن



## حسن ابوفريوة (28 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


كم سيخ بالطن 
كم أوزان السيخ الحديد قطر 16 مم , فهناك من التجار من يقول أن الطن 52 سيخ وهناك من يقول الطن 50 سيخ
او بعبارة أخرى كم عدد الأسياخ بالبطن
*قطر - - وزن السيخ - - عدد الأسياخ
10 - - 0.62 - - 135
12 - - 0.89 - - 94
14 - - 1.21 - - 69
16 - - 1.58 - - 53
18 - - 2.00 - - 42
20 - - 2.47 - - 34
22 - - 2.98 - - 28
23 - - 3.26 - - 26
24 - - 3.55 - - 23
25 - - 3.85 - - 22
26 - - 4.17 - - 20 
*</I>


----------



## خالد مسيعد (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني المهندسين لمعرفة عدد الأسياخ في الطن لاي قطر نقوم بالعملية التالية : 
(13500÷ مربع القطر للسيخ بالملم) مثلا الحديد قطر 10 ملم (13500÷(10)2 )= 135 سيخ


----------



## al araby 82 (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا .. اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## medo2012 (1 يوليو 2010)

خالد مسيعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني المهندسين لمعرفة عدد الأسياخ في الطن لاي قطر نقوم بالعملية التالية :
> (13500÷ مربع القطر للسيخ بالملم) مثلا الحديد قطر 10 ملم (13500÷(10)2 )= 135 سيخ


 
ممكن اعرف 13500 الرقم ده ليه اساس معين ولا ده مجرد رقم .............


----------



## هيثم محمد على (1 يوليو 2010)

الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم​ 
وزن المتر الطولى = كثافة الحديد (7.85 طن\م3 ) * مساحة مقطع السيخ (ط * القطر تربيع ÷ 4 ) * واحد متر طولى​ 

:: وزن المتر الطولى = ( 7,85 * 3,14 ÷ 4 ) * ( (القطر)2 )

:: وزن المتر الطولى = ((القطر)2 ) ÷ 162

مع ملاحظة ان القطر يتم و ضعه فى المعادلة بال ملليمتر و يكون وزن المتر الطولى الناتج بال كيلو


و حيث ان طول السيخ عند شراءه = 12 م

يكون وزن السيخ الواحد الذى طوله 12 م = وزن المتر الطولى * 12 م

= ((القطر)2 * 12 ÷ 162 

= ((القطر)2 ÷ 13,5 



وبالتالى عدد الاسياخ فى الطن = 1000 كيلو ÷ وزن السيخ الواحد 



فتكون المعادلة :

عدد الاسياخ فى الطن = 13500 ÷ ((القطر)2 ​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (1 يوليو 2010)

تمام
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القالووووووووووووو (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (4 يوليو 2010)

7.85 طن في المتر اهم ثابت ومنه ممكن نستنتج


----------



## abed3ab (4 يوليو 2010)

أشكركم جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## master4san (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بجد افادتنا بس عايز اعرف 162 منين بالظبط


----------



## master4san (7 يوليو 2010)

تمام الحسبه
بجد شكرا


----------



## العضوالذهبي (18 يوليو 2010)

منوريييييييييييين شبااااااااب


----------



## mdsayed (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا"


----------



## al araby 82 (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asdnet36 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HHM (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و فى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## م.م.طه (20 يوليو 2010)

معلومات مفيدة .. شكرا جزيلا أخي .. سلمت يداك ..
:14::14::14::14:


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (23 يوليو 2010)

تربيع القطر بمم
الى 13500
(diameter)^2:13500


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (23 يوليو 2010)

لحساب الاقطار بالنية 
القطربمم= 3*النية +1


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (23 يوليو 2010)

فمثلا أى قطر
مثل قطر16مم
اللنية 16-1=15
15/3=5
ولكن خذ فى اعتبارك انها عملية تقريبية


----------



## محمد علي عدوان (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزيت خيرا*

بشمهندس خالد مسعيد - شكرا جزيلا لك - معادلة رائعة وسهلة جدا -- سهلت على اشياء كثيرة


----------



## محمد علي عدوان (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا بشمهندس *eng_ahmed civil* , بصراحة اللينية دي تعبتني شديد - هل هي وحدة دولية - ام ماذا ؟؟؟


----------

